# Is Purina Goat Chow ok for young goats?



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

We had been giving our goat kids Noble Goat feed. When we bought feed this time we got Purina Goat Chow, because I had a $5 coupon that made it cheaper to get than the Noble Goat. When I opened the bag to mix some in with the old feed to transition to it I was disappointed to discover it looked just like sweet feed. I know I have heard the the Ca ratio is off on Goat Chow. Is this right? If it is then do I need to add something to it to make it right? If I need to add something what is it and how much? The kids are 15 weeks old (BlackJack and his brother we will get back this weekend, both are wethers) and 18weeks old (Diamond, our doeling).


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 2, 2011)

Purina is a pretty well balanced feed for goats and should be fine.  Just add it slowly to your old feed so the kids get used to it.  I used to feed it to my dairy goats and they thrived on it.  In fact they did better on that than sweet feed... Far better.  You do have to supplement with minerals.   That said, their goat minerals are worth the extra money.  Their chow mix is not really worth the extra money.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't recommend diet changes in kids, ever, if it can be avoided....and if you must, do it s.l.o.w.l.y.  

Noble goat is better for kids, esp. bucklings, for many reasons - AC, Deccox, Ca ratio, etc.  
I wouldn't feed Goat Chow to a buck / buckling / wether.

If you don't want to waste it, you can mix it into their Noble Goat a bit at a time, just keep in mind that once they've had sweet feed they may balk at going back to a plain pellet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

I have mixed it with their Noble Goat feed. So they will get a little of both right now. Definately switching slowly. The 2 we currently have were started on sweet feed and we switched to Noble Goat without problem. I do plan to get the Noble Goat when we get feed again. Since we have 2 wethers in our herd it's probably the best option for us. I like the plain pellet a whole lot better too. Plus I know the added stuff is there for the wethers already, I actually originally didn't know about the cocci preventative being in it too till I read about it in another post. DH was upset about it being more sweet feed like too. We will definately go back to the Noble Goat next time we buy feed. A bag of feed lasts us a good month though so it will be a while.

If I hadn't had that coupon we would have gotten the Noble Goat since it's cheaper than the Goat Chow. But I just had to use that coupon.  I feel kind of dumb now.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 2, 2011)

I have fed Purina Goat Chow for years to all my goats, along with alfalfa pellets and hay and they have done very well on it.  Does, bucks and kids and never had UC.  Please make sure you have a good loose goat mineral available to them at all times.  And I agree with Roll, any feed change should be done very, very slowly.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I have fed Purina Goat Chow for years to all my goats, along with alfalfa pellets and hay and they have done very well on it.  Does, bucks and kids and never had UC.  Please make sure you have a good loose goat mineral available to them at all times.  And I agree with Roll, any feed change should be done very, very slowly.


So should I add alfalfa pellets to the Goat Chow? They have loose minerals, but they show no interest in them, so I have been adding a little to their daily feed ration. I figure at least they'll get some that way.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 3, 2011)

That's just what I do ... grass hay and grain can cause tons of problems, including UC in bucks and wethers.  So when feeding the Goat Chow, the alfalfa pellets (mixed in with the grain) helps keep that Calhos. ratio where it needs to be.  We use the Sweetlix loose goat minerals and the goats eat it as needed.  Just enough that they can clean up in a day is what I put out for them or you can  top dress their feed and you won't have so must waste.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll mention adding the alfalfa pellets to DH. I just wish I didn't have to buy a whole 50lb bag of it. We have our feed in a plastic tote right now so space in it is somewhat limited when it comes to adding more to the bucket. We have been wanting to get some 55gallon barrels to keep feed in, but haven't been able to find any locally yet. Most we find are a 45 minute or more drive to get them.

ETA: WE are using the Goat Minerals from Manna Pro right now. That's what was available at TSC. That bag is about empty though so we will have to get more soon. I may look into getting a different mineral and see how they take that. Is Sweetlix a goat mineral or is it one of those that is actually made for cows or other livestock? I just need to know where to look for it.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally, if the alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay was not included with the Goat chow, I would stick with the Noble goat pellets.  Manna Pro minerals are a good goat mineral.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweetlix is an actual goat mineral. The one I get is Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8.

Just buy garbage cans to put the 50lb bags in.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Personally, if the alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay was not included with the Goat chow, I would stick with the Noble goat pellets.  Manna Pro minerals are a good goat mineral.


We will be going back to the Noble Goat once the Goat Chow runs out. With only (soon to be) 3 goat kids though it takes, a while to go through a 50lb bag of food. I figure this weekend when we get back from the funeral we are attending in SC we will end up at TSC to get a couple feeders and I can look at the cost of alfalfa pellets there to add to the feed.



> Just buy garbage cans to put the 50lb bags in.


We have actually thought about doing that as well, just haven't actaully done it yet. I've mentioned it to DH before since trashcans are inexpensive. I'll look into getting some again. I need them for the goat feed and the chicken feed.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 3, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sweetlix is an actual goat mineral. The one I get is Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8.
> 
> Just buy garbage cans to put the 50lb bags in.


That is what i use also.  My goats love it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the Sweetlix available at TSC? I just looked on their website and didn't see it. I've got a local feed store I can look at too if TSC doesn't have it.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope, the only goat mineral worth buying at TSC (IMHO) is the Manna Pro.  I'd use it but w/ 40 goats, one little bag doesn't go far.  I use ADM Goat Power mineral.  Can't find a sweelix dealer around me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope, the only goat mineral worth buying at TSC (IMHO) is the Manna Pro.  I'd use it but w/ 40 goats, one little bag doesn't go far.  I use ADM Goat Power mineral.  Can't find a sweelix dealer around me.


The Manna Pro Goat Minerals is what we have been using. Is it normal for kids not to be interested in it if we leave it free choice? I've had to dress their food with it since it's the only way I can get them to at least eat some of it. If I leave it out free choice, they won't touch it. They also won't eat treats either, but I figure it's because they don't have another goat around showing them it's good. Hopefully when the new goat comes (who is used to getting treats daily) he will get the other 2 interested in treats.


----------

